# Loki's Lamp Head-Poor thing!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Loki is doing fine after his surgery yesterday, they had to equip him with an E-collar (looks like a lamp shade got stuck on his head) because he wouldn't leave his stitches alone, and could infect them. Just wanted everyone to know he is doing fine though!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Look, he's still happy-go-lucky!


Scooter is the next to be neutered!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a wonderful picture...so glad to hear he is doing fine!
_


----------

